# Keiler Bike Marathon 2005



## Flo G. (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Bald ist es bekanntermaßen wieder so weit. Einer der angeblich schwersten Marathons in Deutschland steht wieder auf dem Programm: Der Keiler.

Wollte mal fragen wer alles mitfährt?
Weiß schon jemand wann die Streckenvorstellung ist? Wieder eine Woche vorher?

Achja, 
Termin: 31. Juli 2005
Startgeld: ca. 40 Euro (Trikot inklusive)
Strecken: 58 Km, 86 Km, 116 Km
Website: www.keiler-bike.de

An der Streckenführung scheint sich gegenüber dem Vorjahr nichts / nicht viel geändert zu haben. 

Hier das aktuelle Höhenprofil von der Keiler-Website, 58 KM.


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Mai 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bald ist es bekanntermaßen wieder so weit. Einer der angeblich schwersten Marathons in Deutschland steht wieder auf dem Programm: Der Keiler.
> 
> ...



Gibt schon noch schwerere Strecken, insbesondere mit mehr Höhenmetern. Aber der Trailanteil und somit der Spassfaktor ist beim Keiler halt schon sehr hoch.  

Werde dieses Jahr auch wieder mit dabei sein auf der Langstrecke. Hoffentlich haben die Wombacher wieder so einen guten Draht zum Wettergott wie die letzten Jahre, ich möchte die Strecke ungern bei Regen befahren.
An der Strecke scheint sich nix geändert zu haben, soweit man das vom Höhenprofil beurteilen kann.

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer2 (20. Mai 2005)

ich bin wohl wieder dabei


----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2005)

die strecke ist wohl wieder die alte nachdem sie letztes jahr fpür die bayrischen meisterschaften erweitert wurde um auf echte 60km zu kommen

denke mal dass ich wieder dabei bin, weiss aber noch nciht ob kurz oder mittel


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Mai 2005)

Bin dabei! Höchstwahrscheinlich Mittelstrecke.


----------



## Flo G. (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

so sieht das Trikot 2005 aus!


----------



## Joachim (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wer Lust hat, die Strecke mal abzufahen, wir ( www.spessarthoppers.de )
wollen am 16.7. die Strecke abfahren, Treffpunkt ist in Wombach am Dorfplatz um 13h. 
Wenn die Qualen  von Frammersbach verheilt sind fahren wir auch mal 
unter der Woche, nach Feierabend.


----------



## Hugo (25. Juni 2005)

das trikot find ich ja ma richtig gelungen  

@spessarthoppers.
das is aber nicht die ofizielle streckenbesichtigung, oder?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juni 2005)

Ich werde vorbeischauen


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2005)

Bin noch am Schwanken.......Keiler ist genau 1 Woche nach meiner Transalp, von daher weiß ich nicht ob ich da schon wieder fähig bin die Kurbel zu bewegen   aber reizen würde es mich schon, super geile Strecke, super Stimmung....mal sehen,wenn ja dann die kurze.


----------



## vrenchen (25. Juni 2005)

Hi!!!


Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei!!!!

Man sieht sich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim (26. Juni 2005)

@Hugo

Wann das offizielle Vorfahren ist weis ich noch gar nicht, kann aber gut sein,
dass das zeitgleich ist(dann wirds natürlich zusammengelegt) oder eine Woche später am 23.7. Treffpunkt ist da allerdings nicht unten am Dorfplatz, sonder oben an der Schule, wo das Start/Ziel ist, also falls keiner unten ist, einfach mal oben vorbeischauen ;-)


----------



## Flo G. (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ja die offizielle Besichtigung müsste wieder am 23.7. sein, ist normal immer eine Woche davor. Passt mir allerdings vom Termin überhaupt nicht.

In welcher Zeit habt ihr denn ungefähr vor die Strecke am 17. zu fahren?


----------



## Joachim (27. Juni 2005)

Kommt ganz auf die Teilnehmer an, wer's in 2.45(reine fahrzeit) fahren will, da findet sich sicher ein Guide ;-) Für Normalos würde ich mal 3-3 1/2 Std schätzen. Kurze Pausen um mal Wasser zu tanken gibts natürlich auch. 
Wem's  zu schnell ist, für den fallen die Pausen halt flach   
Ingendwann nach dem 4.7. fahren wir es mal abends um 17h gemütlich.


----------



## Flo G. (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

gerade auf der offiziellen Website gefunden (www.keiler-bike.de):


Die Streckenvorstellung findet am 16. Juli um 13.00 Uhr statt.
Treffpunkt am Sportplatz Parkplatz am Vereinsheim in Wombach.

Bitte am Vereinsheim Parkplatz parken !


Also Überschneidung mit eurem Termin.

Frage: Wo ist das Vereinsheim des RV Wombach?
Wieder wie letztes Jahr Treffpunkt oben an der Grunschule (also Start/Ziel) oder ganz wo anders?


----------



## Hugo (29. Juni 2005)

kann dieses jahr nicht mitfahrn...hab ne wichtige klausur direkt danach und da kann ich sonntags keine rennen fahrn  
werd wohl zum zuschauen mal hoch fahrn


----------



## tboy0709 (29. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin beim Keiler dieses Jahr auch dabei nachdem ich Ihn letztes Jahr nicht gefahren bin. Werde die Mitteldistanz in Angriff nehmen ich denke bis dahin hab ich mein absolutes Formhoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (29. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> kann dieses jahr nicht mitfahrn...hab ne wichtige klausur direkt danach und da kann ich sonntags keine rennen fahrn
> werd wohl zum zuschauen mal hoch fahrn



Mach dir nix draus hugo, irgendwann ist das studentenleben vorbei. Dann haste ne 40+ Stunden-Woche ...


----------



## Hugo (29. Juni 2005)

jo, und dann kann ichs mir leisten für die maras die ich fahrn will mich ma eben 10std. in den flieger zu setzen...weil das bischen freizeit dass einem da bleibt will ja richtig ausgekostet werden


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> kann dieses jahr nicht mitfahrn...hab ne wichtige klausur direkt danach und da kann ich sonntags keine rennen fahrn
> werd wohl zum zuschauen mal hoch fahrn




...schade! Hatte mich schon auf dein Hinterradeingestellt!   

Ich bin dabei. Und zwar auf der 60er.

Wenn einer Lust hat, ich fahr bestimmt auch das eine oder andere mal die Strecke abends ab. Ab der Lichtenau um ca. 17 Uhr. Bei Interesse, einfach mal bei mir melden.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2005)

Hi,
startet jemand beim CC Rennen (Bayr. Meisterschaft) von euch am Sonntag in Wombach?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## spessarter (30. Juni 2005)

Servus EdW!
Ich bin noch nicht sicher, welche Strecke ich fahre. Wenn ich meine Form noch 4 Wochen konservieren kann, wahrscheinlich die 90 km, aber mit meinem alten Fully (ca.14 kg und 13 cm Gabel und 12 cm hinten) - das wird anstrengend genug, aber bergab bestimmt lustig.
Ich habe überhaupt keine Lust auf den Massenstart der 60 km Strecke, das ist der Hauptgrund, warum ich nicht die 60 km fahren will.
Die 120 km fahre ich höchstens nächstes Jahr bei der WM in Frammersbach nochmal   
Wenn DU die Strecke mal abfährst melde Dich bitte, ich bin dabei!


----------



## jsweet (30. Juni 2005)

Falls ich Zeit habe würde ich auch mitfahren, sagt halt mal bescheid!

Wollte am Sonntag noch einen kleinen Plausch mit Dir halten, Spessarter aber leider wrst du dann irgendwie verschwunden!

Ich bin der der am Zaun lag, wir kennen uns von der Streckenbesichtigung letztes Jahr in Frammersbach! Ab nächsten Dienstag sind meine Schulaufgaben rum, dann würde ich geren mal ne Runde mit euch drehen!


----------



## spessarter (30. Juni 2005)

> Wollte am Sonntag noch einen kleinen Plausch mit Dir halten, Spessarter aber leider wrst du dann irgendwie verschwunden!



wir sind dann ins Zelt gegangen. Schade dass Du mich nicht gefunden hast, an euerer Bierrunde hätte ich mich gerne beteiligt  
Wenn wir was ausmachen, schicke ich Die eine PM und wir schreibens in den Fred!


----------



## jsweet (1. Juli 2005)

Wir wollten eigentlich auch nochmal ins Zelt, aber irgendwie hatten wir dann alle keinen Bock auf Sauna dierekt nach dem Rennen!  Bis demnächst!


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Juli 2005)

Folgendes: kann mir jemand aus der Gegend ungefähr beschreiben wo die Strecke ( 58km ) öffentliche Straße kreuzt oder wo es Stellen gibt, die man per Auto gut erreichen kann? Kurzer Spaziergang kein Problem.
Frage wegen meiner Freundin, die möchte Fotos unterwegs machen.


----------



## eDw (5. Juli 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes: kann mir jemand aus der Gegend ungefähr beschreiben wo die Strecke ( 58km ) öffentliche Straße kreuzt oder wo es Stellen gibt, die man per Auto gut erreichen kann? Kurzer Spaziergang kein Problem.
> Frage wegen meiner Freundin, die möchte Fotos unterwegs machen.



...Aber nur, wenn Sie auch ein paar Bilder von mir macht   

1) Bischbornerhof
Das ist an der B26 zwischen Rechtenbach (Lohr) und den 7 Wegen. Dort ist die Kreuzung Neuhuetten - Hafenlohrtal. Etwas die Strasse runter Richtung Lichtenau. Da laeuft die Strecke entlang (vor der 1. Abfahrt)

2) Lichtenau/Hafenlohrtal
Die Strasse weiterfahren bis zur Lichtenau im Hafenlohrtal (ca. 4-5 km vom Bischbornerhof). Das ist das Ende der ersten Abfahrt. Fuer mich der beste Platz fuer Fotos.

3) Hafenlohrtal/Forsthaus Diana
Talabwaerts im Hafenlohrtal von der Lichtenau aus. 1. Verpflegung. Kein guter Platz fuer Fotos, da eben und Teer.

4) Neustadt am Main
Ca. 7 km Main Abwaerts von Lohr. Vor der Kirche das Tal raus. Nach der 2. Abfahrt. 2. Verpflegung. Gute Fotomoeglichkeit, wenn man etwas den Berg hoch laeuft.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (5. Juli 2005)

....wenn du mir kurz vorher deine Startnummer verrätst..  

Danke für die Tipps, super!!


----------



## kupfermark (7. Juli 2005)

Servus zusammen,

Hab auch noch ein paar Fragen zum Keiler:

1. Ist die grosse Strecke eigentlich 2x die Kleine? Müsste zumindest km und hm-mässig hinhauen. In dem Fall würd ich mich für die 86km melden. 

2. Gibts überhaupt noch Startplätze, oder sind die schon voll? Würd erst gern sehn, ob ich dieses WE überleb, bevor ich mich anmelde...

3. Wie ist das mit Übernachten dort? Kann man irgendwo sein Zelt aufstellen oder muss man auf Massenlager im Vereinsheim zurückgreifen?

Danke im voraus, freu mich schon wahnsinnig aufs Spessart!!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## rayc (7. Juli 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Hab auch noch ein paar Fragen zum Keiler:
> 
> 1. Ist die grosse Strecke eigentlich 2x die Kleine? Müsste zumindest km und hm-mässig hinhauen. In dem Fall würd ich mich für die 86km melden.


Ja so is est. Die mittlere ist 1,5 mal die kleine. Das geht da die Strecke die Form einer Acht (8) hat.


			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gibts überhaupt noch Startplätze, oder sind die schon voll? Würd erst gern sehn, ob ich dieses WE überleb, bevor ich mich anmelde...


Solange Du Dich noch anmelden kannst, gibt es Startpltze. Du darfst Dich auch gerne online auf der Webseite anschauen wer/wieviele biker gemeldet sind  


			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wie ist das mit Übernachten dort? Kann man irgendwo sein Zelt aufstellen oder muss man auf Massenlager im Vereinsheim zurückgreifen?
> 
> Danke im voraus, freu mich schon wahnsinnig aufs Spessart!!
> 
> ...


Letztes jahr habe ich vereinzelt zelte im Start/Zilebereich gesehen, wird wohl tolleriert.
Wie es dann mit Toiletten und Duschenbenutzung ist, weis ich nicht.
ist nicht so wie in Frammersbach, wo man offiziell zelten darf.
Für Wohnmobile gibt es wohl abstellplätze.
sicherheitshalber, maile die Orga an, sich recht nett und hilfsbereit.

ray


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juli 2005)

@ ray: Welche Distanz wirst Du beim Keiler in Angriff nehmen? Würd gern die gleiche fahren wie Du und sehn ob ich auch ein "Survivor" gewesen wäre. 

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht.. In Frammersbach hast Du mir noch 25 min abgenommen und ich bin danach nur noch letzten Sa auf dem Bike gesessen...

Mark


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @ ray: Welche Distanz wirst Du beim Keiler in Angriff nehmen? Würd gern die gleiche fahren wie Du und sehn ob ich auch ein "Survivor" gewesen wäre.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich nicht.. In Frammersbach hast Du mir noch 25 min abgenommen und ich bin danach nur noch letzten Sa auf dem Bike gesessen...
> 
> Mark



 
Dafür bist Du die 100er beim salzkammergut fast eine Stunde schneller gefahren   

Ich werde mich für die mittlere runde anmelden. 
wombach ist recht trailig, aber auch für mich zu 100%-fahrbar nicht wie die Jochwand.
Der hohe Trailanteil macht die Strecke etwas langsamer als Frammersbach, dafür ist der Spassfaktor höher.

Mich kannst kannst Du an der schwarz-grünen Melibokus-Biker-Kombi erkennen.
Im Unterschied zu den anderen Meli-Bikern habe ich auch eine grüne Hose.

ray


----------



## kupfermark (13. Juli 2005)

@ray:

Ich hab mich jetzt auch beim Keiler für die Mittlere angemeldet und werd wie immer im Pirate-Trikot am Start sein!!

Gruss und bis dann, 
Mark


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juli 2005)

Macht euch auf was gefasst!

Die Strecke ist unheimlich ausgewaschen. Bei trockenem Wetter noch halbwegs OK. Aber bei Nässe wird es lustig. Lange geht das nicht mehr gut. Irgendwann müßen neue Streckenteile her.

Ciao
marcus


----------



## Flo G. (14. Juli 2005)

Das Starterfeld bei der 60-er Runde ist zwar am größten, dafür gibts dann schon eine wunderbar gespurte Ideallinie 

Fand die Strecke letztes Jahr bei der Vorstellung auch im miserablen Zustand (viele Spurrillen, größere Äste und Steinde).

Am Renntag dann liefs dann viel runder, weil schon etliche Fahrer drübergerutscht sind.


----------



## Arnoud (18. Juli 2005)

Wie immer:

Was isst ein guter Reifen wahl für Wombach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo G. (18. Juli 2005)

Also ich fand die Strecke ehrlichgesagt nicht ausgewaschen.
Lediglich ca. 100 Meter des 1. Anstiegs zur Aurora sind auf dem ursprünglichen Weg nicht befahrbar, dafür führt ja direkt links davon ein kleiner Behilfsrail am Trail    vorbei.

Reifenwahl: Wenn das Wetter so wie bei der Vorstellung ist tuts der Racing Ralph, wobei ich finde er stößt selbst dann an seine Grenzen.

Ich geh lieber auf nummer Sicher und fahr den Oldie, Z-Max von Ritchey da mir Pannensicherheit und Grip wichtiger ist als geringer Rollwiderstand (den man beim Keiler eigentlich eh vernachlässigen kann)


----------



## kastel67 (18. Juli 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer:
> 
> Was *isst* ein guter Reifen wahl für Wombach?



Nudel????

Ansonsten Conti Explorer und die üblichen Verdächtigen mit Profil.

Gruß k67


----------



## Arnoud (18. Juli 2005)

Hé Kastel67, bin Holländer, also wird hier seit 60 Jahren nur noch in den Ferien Deutsch gesprochen   

Was "meint ihr übrigens von Maxxis Ignitor oder Schwalbe (Little) Albert? Gehört das auch zu den guten Reifen für Wombach?


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Juli 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer:
> 
> Was isst ein guter Reifen wahl für Wombach?


 
der Racing Ralph 2.1 UST war für einen 92. Platz auf der 60ziger Schleife gut!
Und wenn das Wetter weiter so bleibt wird er dieses Jahr hoffe ich für ein noch besseres Ergebnis zu haben sein!

Ciao


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2005)

Hey Arnoud,

hast Du Probleme mit Holländerwitzen/Anspielungen oder kannst Du da mitlachen ?


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> der Racing Ralph 2.1 UST war für einen 92. Platz auf der 60ziger Schleife gut!
> Und wenn das Wetter weiter so bleibt wird er dieses Jahr hoffe ich für ein noch besseres Ergebnis zu haben sein!
> 
> Ciao


Endlich gibst Du zu, daß Deine letztjährige gute Platzierung nur wegen des Reifens war......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnoud (18. Juli 2005)

Google, kann ich und muss ich ja auch können wenn ich so eine Antwort schreibe: also schiess loss


----------



## kastel67 (18. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Arnoud,
> 
> hast Du Probleme mit Holländerwitzen/Anspielungen oder kannst Du da mitlachen ?



Was macht ein Holländer nachdem Holland Fußballweltmeister geworden ist??

Er schaltet die Playstation aus und geht ins Bett      

Gruß k67


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Google, kann ich und muss ich ja auch können wenn ich so eine Antwort schreibe: also schiess loss


Nix schlimmes  Wollt nur fragen wie Du den Wohnwagen durch die Trails von Wombach durchkriegst


----------



## Hugo (18. Juli 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer:
> 
> Was isst ein guter Reifen wahl für Wombach?



der conti explorer war für n 31. gesamtplatz auf der kurzen gut und is somit viel besser als barracudas racing Ralph   
reifen is wetter abhängig, aber er sollte immer n gewisses mindestmass an grip haben und voluminös is auch nicht unbedingt verkehrt weil die strecke sehr wurzelig ist


----------



## eDw (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich fahr morgen die Strecke ab.

Treffpunkt 17 Uhr Gasthaus Hoher Knuck in der Lichtenau im Hafenlohrtal (ca. 10 km hinter Weibersbrunn). Ist einfacher anzufahren aus A-Burg. Sonst wird es zu spaet.

Wenn Jemand noch Lust hat mitzukommen ist er gerne eingeladen.

Samstag biete mach ich auch nochmal eine Streckenbesichtigung. 13 Uhr. Dann aber ab Start/Zielgelaende in Wombach.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Joachim (18. Juli 2005)

Was isst ein guter Reifen wahl für Wombach?[/QUOTE]

Die Anstiege sind zielmlich griffig, da tuts ein Reifen der gut rollt,
für vorne sind ein paar vernümpftige seitliche Stollen sicher nicht verkehrt,
die Abfahrten sind alle ziemlich steinig, mit Wurzeln gespickt und ausgewaschen.  Also robuste, breite Reifen mit guten Pannenschutz,
Mein Racing Ralph hatte letztes Jahr nach dem Keiler-Bike ne dicke Beule.  
z.B. :vorne Michelin XCR A.T und hinten XCR dry tubeless,
sind auch mit wenig Luftdruck zufrieden, pannensicher und rollen super.


----------



## thof (19. Juli 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich fahr morgen die Strecke ab.
> 
> Treffpunkt 17 Uhr Gasthaus Hoher Knuck in der Lichtenau im Hafenlohrtal (ca. 10 km hinter Weibersbrunn). Ist einfacher anzufahren aus A-Burg. Sonst wird es zu spaet.
> ...



Ist die Strecke eigentlich schon ausgeschildert? Konnte nicht am Besichtigungstermin, würde sie mir aber auch mal gerne unter der Woche anschauen.


----------



## eDw (19. Juli 2005)

Guggst Du *hier*

Mit Karte, Hoehenprofil und GPS.

Ich denke mal, dass aber die letztjaehrigen Aenderungen bestand haben. D.h. die Karte ist nicht ganz richtig. Da fehlt etwas im ersten Anstieg, bei Neustadt ist es etwas anders und auch vor der letzten Abfahrt.
Aber ansonsten ist alles wichitge drin.
Ich hab mal versuch die Karte zu aendern. Hoffentlich kann man die 3 Aenderungen erkennen. *klick*

Gruss
eDw


----------



## thof (19. Juli 2005)

Danke, aber die Karte habe ich schon, GPS habe ich keines. Meine Frage nochmal: Ist die Strecke ausgeschildert?
Danke!


----------



## eDw (19. Juli 2005)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber die Karte habe ich schon, GPS habe ich keines. Meine Frage nochmal: Ist die Strecke ausgeschildert?
> Danke!



Nein! 
Wenn man von vielen Reifenspuren absieht.   

Wann willst Du fahren und wie schnell? Vielleicht koennen wir was ausmachen?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (19. Juli 2005)

Kann ich echt nicht sagen, danke jedoch für das Angebot. Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Wenn ich fahren sollte, und ich einen Führer benötige, schicke ich dir ne PN. 
cu


----------



## Joachim (19. Juli 2005)

Die Stecke wird wahrscheinlich erst einen Tag vorher markiert,
Die Abzweige sind nicht immer so gut zu finden, trotz den Spuren
Die Änderungen von 2004 und 05 sind auch nicht in den GPS-Daten 
Aber sicher findet sich jemand, der kurzfristig die Stecke mit abfährt,
einfach hier mal nachfragen.


----------



## eDw (20. Juli 2005)

Hi,
hier mal ein kleiner Bericht.
Ich finde die Strecke ist in einem GUTEN Zustand. Nicht so gut wie letztes Jahr, aber dennoch gut. Was der Strecke zugesetzt hat sind die vielen Waldarbeiten mit grossem Geraet. z.B. das Stueck nach der 1. Abfahrt ins Hafenlohrtal, vor dem Teerstueck. Da wird zur Zeit mit einem Harvester Holz gemacht. Schotterweg ist da teilweise keiner mehr. Gestern war der Schlamm so tief an dem Stueck, dass sich die Reifen nicht mehr drehten.   
Wenn man die Auffahrt zur Aurora betrachtet muss ich Flo G. rechtgeben:
_Lediglich ca. 100 Meter des 1. Anstiegs zur Aurora sind auf dem ursprünglichen Weg nicht befahrbar, dafür führt ja direkt links davon ein kleiner Behilfsrail am Trail  vorbei._
Im oberen Teil ist die Strecke sogar besser als letztes Jahr. Da wurde im Fruehjahr Holz geschlagen und der Weg ist jetzt etwas breiter.

Aber!
Selbst das bisschen Regen von Montag auf Dienstag und Dienstag Morgen haben die Strecke schon richtig gut feucht gemacht.
Mit Racing Ralphs wuerde ich da nicht fahren, Ausser es ist so staub trocken wie letztes Jahr.
Maxxis Ignitor oder Schwalbe (Little) Albert halte ich fuer eine gute Wahl.
Ich fuhr letztes Jahr mit Tioga Factory DH und das hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Ich fahr am Freitag wie es aussieht nochmal ab der Lichtenau. 17 Uhr. Wenn jemand mag ist er gerne eingeladen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## thof (20. Juli 2005)

Freitag 17.00 Uhr könnte bei mir sogar klappen. Habe aber vor, die Strecke zu besichtigen, also eher nicht so schnell (ausserdem fahre ich mit Racing Ralphs   ).
Wie lange brauchst du für die Runde?


----------



## eDw (20. Juli 2005)

Ich besichtige ja auch nur. Aber wenn man um 17 Uhr losfaehrt muss man bis 21 Uhr durch sein, denn dann wird es dunkel.
Reine Fahrzeit also so 3:40 angepeilt.


----------



## thof (20. Juli 2005)

Also wenn das Wetter passt, ich pünktlich aus dem Büro komme und sonst keine Termine habe, fahre ich auch am Freitag ab Lichtenau. Tendiere allerdings zu 16.00 Uhr. 
cu


----------



## spessarter (20. Juli 2005)

jetzt gibst Du Dirs aber, EDW! Dienstag, Freitag und Samstag, respekt!


----------



## eDw (21. Juli 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt gibst Du Dirs aber, EDW! Dienstag, Freitag und Samstag, respekt!



....muss halt 2005 wenigstens einmal meine Ziele erreichen!


----------



## Flo G. (24. Juli 2005)

Neue Info:

_Neben Trinkbechern wird der Großteil der Getränke zum ersten Mal aber in Trinkflaschen ausgegeben. Damit kommen Endres und seine Helfer einem Wunsch der Fahrer aus dem vergangenen Jahr nach. In einer Fragebogenaktion hatten die sich allein schon aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes für eine Minimierung des Trinkbecher-Einsatzes ausgesprochen._

Quelle: www.keiler-bike.de , bzw. Main-Post.

Na das nenn ich doch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arnoud (25. Juli 2005)

Das ist mehr als   , das ist


----------



## thof (25. Juli 2005)

Ähh, wie? Soll das heißen, die haben die letzten Jahre keine Trinkflaschen ausgegeben? Musste man dann die Getränke in seine eigene Flasche erst umfüllen? Läuft das also dieses Jahr wie in Frammersbach, wo ich die Flaschen einfach tauschen kann?


----------



## doppelhac (25. Juli 2005)

@eDw:
Hallo, vielleicht schaust Du ja vor Samstag nocheinmal hier vorbei, ich habe da nämlich noch 2 Fragen zu 
Deinen "Fotografierpunkten" (ich würde sie allerdings gerne zu meinen persönlichen Verpflegungsstellen zweckentfremden).

1)
Meinst Du mit Forsthaus Diana das Forsthaus Aurora und kommt man da tatsächlich mit dem Auto hin   ? Womit ich schon 
bei meinem ersten Problem wäre: wie genau kommt man dorthin (bzw. was genau ist das Hafenlohrtal und meinst Du mit "von der Lichtenaus aus" den Ort Lichtenau oder was (Sorry, aber ich bin seeehr ortsfremd  !) Fährt man da von Wombach Richt. Neustadt, dann nach Hafenlohr (Ort) und die Straße Windheim, Lindenfurterhof, Einsiedel, Lichenau, an der Hafenlohr (Wasser) entlang (ist das dann das Hafenlohrtal   ?). Oder besser nach Lohr, die B 26 Rechtenbach und dann nach Lichtenau?

2)
Neustadt/Main (das kann man ja finden   ), da gibt es dann hoffentlich nur
1 Kirche und 1 Richtung in der man ein Tal rausfahren kann?

Ach herrjeh, hoffentlich kapierst Du überhaupt, was ich will, naja ich lass mich mal überraschen und warte auf Antwort.....

Noch was anderes; weiss eigentlich jemand, ob auf der Kurzstrecke die Lizenzfahrer zusammen mit den Hobbyfahrern gewertet werden (weil doch die Distanz zu diesem Bayernlauf zählt)?

So nun reicht es aber

Grüssle


----------



## y23 (25. Juli 2005)

hatte leider an der offiziellen streckenbesichtigung keine zeit. den marathon werd ich auch nicht mitfahren. würde aber trotzdem gerne mal die strecke kennen lernen, nachdem die meinungen darüber ja durchwegs positiv sind...
findet sich hier jemand, der vielleicht noch diese woche, oder auch erst nach dem marathon die strecke noch mal mit mir fahren würde?
ausschilderung wird ja erst am samstag aufgestellt, und am sonntag, dann ja wahrscheinlich auch gleich wieder entfernt, oder?
nur mal so als groben richtwert: hab in frammersbach 3:20 gebraucht ... also bin jetzt nicht so der racer, nicht dass sich dann anschließend ein guide ausgebremst fühlt...


----------



## eDw (26. Juli 2005)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> 1)
> Meinst Du mit Forsthaus Diana das Forsthaus Aurora und kommt man da tatsächlich mit dem Auto hin   ? Womit ich schon
> bei meinem ersten Problem wäre: wie genau kommt man dorthin (bzw. was genau ist das Hafenlohrtal und meinst Du mit "von der Lichtenaus aus" den Ort Lichtenau oder was (Sorry, aber ich bin seeehr ortsfremd  !) Fährt man da von Wombach Richt. Neustadt, dann nach Hafenlohr (Ort) und die Straße Windheim, Lindenfurterhof, Einsiedel, Lichenau, an der Hafenlohr (Wasser) entlang (ist das dann das Hafenlohrtal   ?). Oder besser nach Lohr, die B 26 Rechtenbach und dann nach Lichtenau?
> 
> ...



Also zu 1)
Diana ist nicht Aurora!   
Der bessere weg ist Lohr, B26 Rechtenbach und am Bischborner Hof links zur Lichtenau abbiegen. Dann an der Lichtenau (Gasthaus) im Hafenlohrtal nach links. Kann man nicht verfehlen, da man direkt drauf zu faehrt. Auf der Kreuzung steht eine Kapelle, um die einfach rum fahren. Zuerst kommt man dann nach Erlenfurt (2-3 Haeuser) und dann geht es in den Wald und man kommt zum Forsthaus Diana. Nach dem Wildgitter links ist ein freier Platz und da ist eh die 1. Versorgungsstation mit Essen.
Dannach geht es noch etwas auf einem Trail das Tal rein, bevor der Anstieg zur Aurora kommt (ca. 300 Hm Trail).

2)
Das Hafenlohrtal weiter Taleinwerts fahren, durch Windheim durch und dann in Hafenlohr links abbiegen. Dann an Rothenfels vorbei nach Neustadt. Die grosse Klosterkirche kann man nicht verfehlen. Dannach links die Strasse rein.
Hier gibt es auch eine Versorgungsstation. Ich haeng Dir mal ein Bild an. Das rote ist die Strecke. Das rosane der Anfahrtsweg. Versorgung ist die ofizielle Station.

Wegen der Lizensfahrer hab ich keinen Plan. 

Gruss
eDw


----------



## eDw (26. Juli 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte leider an der offiziellen streckenbesichtigung keine zeit. den marathon werd ich auch nicht mitfahren. würde aber trotzdem gerne mal die strecke kennen lernen, nachdem die meinungen darüber ja durchwegs positiv sind...
> findet sich hier jemand, der vielleicht noch diese woche, oder auch erst nach dem marathon die strecke noch mal mit mir fahren würde?
> ausschilderung wird ja erst am samstag aufgestellt, und am sonntag, dann ja wahrscheinlich auch gleich wieder entfernt, oder?
> nur mal so als groben richtwert: hab in frammersbach 3:20 gebraucht ... also bin jetzt nicht so der racer, nicht dass sich dann anschließend ein guide ausgebremst fühlt...



Wenn Du dich etwas anstrengst, nehmen wir auch einen Walloeschefer mit!   
Morgen fahren wir die Strecke ein letztes mal. Abfahrt 17 Uhr Lichtenau im Hafenlohrtal. Parkmoeglichkeit an der Holzhalle in der Einfahrt zum Gasthaus hoher Knuck. 
Schick mir aber bitte eine PM wenn Du mit willst und sei puenktlich, da es um 21 Uhr dunkel wird im Wald.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (27. Juli 2005)

@eDw
Hey, vielen Dank für Deine superschnelle Antwort, ich denke mit der Beschreibung kann nix mehr schiefgehen   .

Hat schon jemand die seit gestern eingestellte Fahrer-Info gelesen? Steht da etwas wichtiges drin (bei mir funktioniert da irgendetwas beim downloaden nicht   ?

Gruss Michaela


----------



## eDw (27. Juli 2005)

@doppelhac
...wenn ich natuerlich gewusst haette, dass Du eine Maedel bist, waere ich noch schneller gewesen!   
Die FahrerInfo enthaelt das normale: Parken, Startzeiten.....
Siehe Anhang.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## sharpe (27. Juli 2005)

mal was anderes, wurde bei Euch schon das Geld abgebucht?
Kommt mir ziemlich spät vor, bei mir hat sich noch nix getan.
Hab keine Lust da noch zu diskutieren, falls was schief gelaufen ist.
Mein Anfarhtsweg ist mit 350km nicht gerade kurz

wir sehen uns am Sonntag


----------



## rayc (27. Juli 2005)

sharpe schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes, wurde bei Euch schon das Geld abgebucht?
> Kommt mir ziemlich spät vor, bei mir hat sich noch nix getan.
> Hab keine Lust da noch zu diskutieren, falls was schief gelaufen ist.
> Mein Anfarhtsweg ist mit 350km nicht gerade kurz
> ...



Ja, am 19.7. 
Schau einfach nochmals nach, ansonsten schreib eine Mail an den veranstalter.

ray


----------



## eDw (28. Juli 2005)

sharpe schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes, wurde bei Euch schon das Geld abgebucht?
> Kommt mir ziemlich spät vor, bei mir hat sich noch nix getan.
> Hab keine Lust da noch zu diskutieren, falls was schief gelaufen ist.
> Mein Anfarhtsweg ist mit 350km nicht gerade kurz
> ...



....bist Du in der Starterliste auf der Webpage?


----------



## eDw (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,
bin die Strecke Gestern ein letztes mal Gefahren, und hier noch ein paar Infos.
Ich hab einen von Wombach auf der Strecke getroffen, der bis vor 3 Jahren noch Fuehrungsmopet fuhr. 
1) Der zusaetliche Trail/Schleife im ersten Anstieg von 2004 bleibt auch 2005   
2) In Neustadt geht es warscheinlich nicht mehr wie 2004 bis in die Ortschaft rein, sondern die Strecke verlaeuft kurz oberhalb der Haeuser. Das bleibt sich finde ich aber gleich
3) Die zweite Schleife nach dem Margaretenhof die 2004 eingefuehrt wurde  (kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt) faellt wieder weg, da sich einige Fahrer beschwert hatten (die war aber auch wirklich Sinnlos   ) Somit ist eine Runde jetzt 58km lang.

Auf der Strecke sind jetzt alle Baeume beseitigt. Der Zustand ist immer noch gut, allerdings sollte es nicht mehr zu viel Regnen.

Gruss
eDw

PS: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das Racing Ralphs da nichts verlohren haben!


----------



## sharpe (28. Juli 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ....bist Du in der Starterliste auf der Webpage?




jau , bin ich. Ich hab mal angerufen und sie ziehen heute noch ne größere Menge der Startgelder ein. Bin etwas beruhigt. Komisch ist nur, mein Kunpel hat sich einen Tag eher angeneldet und dem wurde schon abgebucht.
na wird schon klappen...besser als ein Plattfuß auf der Stecke


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Juli 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das Racing Ralphs da nichts verlohren haben!


 
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich den RR über die Strecke jagen und am Montag gerne rede und Antwort stehen. Im letzten Jahr war die Strecke denke ich im gleichen zustand wie heuer und da war der RR auf meinem Rad gut aufgehoben!

Aber die Entscheidung muß jeder selber treffen! 

Bis Sonntag dann wissen wir alle mehr


----------



## Storck-Racer (28. Juli 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Info:
> 
> _Neben Trinkbechern wird der Großteil der Getränke zum ersten Mal aber in Trinkflaschen ausgegeben. Damit kommen Endres und seine Helfer einem Wunsch der Fahrer aus dem vergangenen Jahr nach. In einer Fragebogenaktion hatten die sich allein schon aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes für eine Minimierung des Trinkbecher-Einsatzes ausgesprochen._
> 
> ...




Kann ja sein, daß ich aufgrund der Hitze Denkschwierigkeiten habe:

Kann man sich seine Flasche nur auffüllen lassen oder BEKOMMT man Flaschen  

Schönen Gruß aus dem zur Sauna umfunktionierten Büro


----------



## doppelhac (28. Juli 2005)

@eDw

Du CHARMEUR!!!!!

Hat Deine Aussage bezüglich der wahrscheinlichen Streckenänderung in Neustadt eine Auswirkung auf Deine mir geschriebene "Anfahrtshilfe" nach
Neustadt?

Welche Strecke fährst Du eigentlich; vielleicht sieht man sich ja....

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo G. (28. Juli 2005)

Nein, es werden wohl in der Tat gefüllte Flaschen ausgegeben. Steht so auch in der Fahrerinfo. Nur hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht so wie mit den Müsliriegeln abläuft: Bis die 60-er Faher kommen waren die schon längst alle vergriffen...

Ps: So wie es aussieht nur Wasser und isotontische Getränke in Flaschen, Apfelsaft usw. nicht.


----------



## Arnoud (28. Juli 2005)

Vorteil bei den Flaschen ist das die Alten wieder da sind!


----------



## eDw (29. Juli 2005)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> @eDw
> 
> Du CHARMEUR!!!!!
> 
> ...



Danke!   
Nein, Auswirkungen auf die "Anfahrtshilfe" nach Neustadt hat das nicht.
Die Strecke ging letztes Jahr auf der ersten Strasse zwischen den Haeusern durch und jetzt so wie ich das sehe auf einem Weg hinter den Haeusern. Hinten ins Tal runter muss man eh, da dort dann wieder der Anstieg zur Aurora beginnt.

Dieses Jahr fahr ich die 60er. Letztes Jahr hab ich mich erfolgreich ueber die 120er gewunden, aber da ist mir der Trainingsaufwand einfach zu viel. War wohl ein einmaliges Projekt.    Und die 90er mag ich nicht, da da meine Lieblingsstuecke auf der 2ten halben Runde wegbleiben.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Flo G. (29. Juli 2005)

> o wie ich das sehe auf einem Weg hinter den Haeusern



Ja, letztes Jahr ist man über eine Wiese in die Ortschaft reingefahren (dort hatte es auch Verpflegung gegeben).

Dieses Jahr geht es gleich nach dem Downhill auf dem Schotterweg weiter, man fährt nicht in über die Wiese runter ins Dorf. Auf dem Schotterweg gibt es dann auch Verpflegung, man fährt also oberhalb der Ortschaft vorbei. Am Ende des Ortes gehts dann natürlich runter zum Aurora-Anstieg. 

Man spart also dieses Jahr ein paar Höhenmeter..


----------



## Flo G. (29. Juli 2005)

Wombach/Radsport. Zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte des Rennens werden an den Verpflegungsstellen neben Trinkbechern auch 4000 Trinkflaschen ausgegeben. Damit reagiert der ausrichtende RV Viktoria Wombach auf die Kritik der Teilnehmer, die sich in einer Fragebogenaktion allein schon aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes für eine Minimierung des Trinkbecher-Einsatzes ausgesprochen hatten. Auch ist die Verpflegung mit Flaschen für viele Teilnehmer einfacher, weil so eine größere Menge Flüssigkeit (0,5 Liter) verschlossen und auf einmal aufgenommen werden kann.

·Traditionell gibt es für jeden Teilnehmer das »Keiler-Bike-Trikot« . Das Kurzarmtrikot hat in diesem Jahr ein völlig neues Design. »Wir sind von unseren Vereinsfarben blau-gelb weggekommen und haben orange und schwarz gewählt«, berichtet Radsportabteilungsleiter Arno Endres. Auch ist in diesem Jahr nach dem Wunsch einiger Frauen nicht mehr der Kopf einer Wildsau auf dem Shirt abgebildet.

· Internationales Flair versprühen vier Starter aus den Niederlanden, ein Schweizer und ein Südtiroler. Michael und Heiko Rauch, dreimalige Weltmeister und siebenmalige Vizeweltmeister im Kunstradfahren der Männer, sind die prominentesten Starter aus dem Landkreis. Das Gros der Teilnehmer kommt vom Untermain und aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet.

·Nicht mehr so quälen wollen sich laut Arno Endres die Marathon-Mountainbiker: Der Trend geht in Richtung der kürzeren Strecken. Für die 116 Kilometer lange Königsdistanz melden sich immer weniger Radsportler. Das Gros der Aktiven startet auf der 58 Kilometer langen Kurzdistanz. Nach den Informationen von Endres ist der Kurs in einem guten Zustand. Bei der Streckenvorstellung zwei Wochen vor dem Rennen hätten die 60 Teilnehmer bestätigt, dass der Parcours sehr schwer sei.

·Jede Menge Verpflegung bekommen die Biker gereicht. Neben den 1500 Müsliriegeln vom Wombacher Bäckermeister Gerhard Endres gibt es 80 Kilogramm Nudeln und 240 Liter Soße, 800 Powerbar-Energieriegel, 800 Power-Gels, 1800 Liter Mineraldrink, 1800 Liter Wasser, 1800 Bananen, 1000 Äpfel, 250 Orangen, 32 Bleche Kuchen, zwölf Kilo gekochter Schinken, zwölf Kilo roher Schinken, fünf Kilo Frischkäse, zehn Kilo Edamer-Käse, je 15 Stollen Misch- und Vollkornbrot und zehn Stollen Partybrot.


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juli 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, letztes Jahr ist man über eine Wiese in die Ortschaft reingefahren (dort hatte es auch Verpflegung gegeben).
> 
> Dieses Jahr geht es gleich nach dem Downhill auf dem Schotterweg weiter, man fährt nicht in über die Wiese runter ins Dorf. Auf dem Schotterweg gibt es dann auch Verpflegung, man fährt also oberhalb der Ortschaft vorbei. Am Ende des Ortes gehts dann natürlich runter zum Aurora-Anstieg.
> 
> Man spart also dieses Jahr ein paar Höhenmeter..




Laut A. Endres geht es doch über die Wiese. Aber nicht bis ins Dorf. Verpflegung gibt es dort auch keine mehr da man ja eh schon bald wieder an der Aurora vorbeikommt.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## Storck-Racer (30. Juli 2005)

Weiß jemand von euch, in welchem Zustand sich die Strecke befindet (Schlammschlacht ja oder nein?) und ob ein Dirtboard sinnvoll ist?

Schönen gruß


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2005)

@locals: wie haben sich denn die gewitter der letzten tage auf die strecke ausgewirkt ?
gibts jetzt doch eher ne schlammschlacht oder habt ihr im spessart nicht so viel abbekommen ?

edit : huch   , da war einer schneller


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2005)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, wäre ja mal wieder klassisch.......Ganze Woche über super Wetter und am W-Ende -> Regen&kühl  Typisch deutscher Sommer!
Hier bei uns ( ca. 1,5 Std. entfernt ) hat es die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet........ich ahne böses.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Juli 2005)

Ich möcht auch gern wissen obs bei Euch geregnet hat und wié nun der Zustand der Strecke sein dürfte. Lesen hier keine Wombacher/Lohrer mit ?


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Juli 2005)

Die üblichen Schlammlöcher sind auf jeden Fall gefüllt. Da es zuvor relativ trocken war dürfte es auch obwohl es die ganze Nacht geregnet nicht so schlimm werden. Die Straßen waren heute morgen um 7Uhr wieder trocken.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2005)

Ich denke mal, dass man sich wegen dem Wetter gerade keine Sorgen machen muss. Letztes Jahr hatte es in der Nacht davor geregnet, in Frammersbach kam dieses Jahr auch ein Gewitter am Tag davor runter. Die Strecke war jeweils in einem guten Zustand.
Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2005)

Einige werden sich ja heute bei der Startnummernausgabe vor Ort erkundigt haben. Ich habs jedenfalls getan. Einer bei der Ausgabe sagte mir, daß er jemanden gesprochen habe der die Strecke abgefahren hat.....Sie sei in einem schlechten Zustand, es gäbe auf alle Fälle eine Schlammschlacht. "Downhill schön aufpassen".

Vorgestern sind in Wombach 20 Liter pro qm gefallen gestern 8 Liter...und hier schüttet es derzeit gerade wieder wie aus Eimern ( ne knappe Fahrstunde mit dem Auto).

Eigentlich wollt ich bei so Verhältnissen gar nicht starten. Ich probiers jetzt halt doch mal.

Die Zeit vom Vorjahr verbessern ist jedenfalls nicht mehr drin. Höchstens die letztjährige Platzierung.

Ich wünsch allen eine gute Zielankunft


----------



## Hugo (30. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Einige werden sich ja heute bei der Startnummernausgabe vor Ort erkundigt haben. Ich habs jedenfalls getan. Einer bei der Ausgabe sagte mir, daß er jemanden gesprochen habe der die Strecke abgefahren hat.....Sie sei in einem schlechten Zustand, es gäbe auf alle Fälle eine Schlammschlacht. "Downhill schön aufpassen".
> 
> Vorgestern sind in Wombach 20 Liter pro qm gefallen gestern 8 Liter...und hier schüttet es derzeit gerade wieder wie aus Eimern ( ne knappe Fahrstunde mit dem Auto).
> 
> ...




die platzierung kannste auf alle fälle verbessern....schliesslich ist die strecke nicht nur für dich schlammig, und auch ne zeitverbesserung is dicke drin.
wombach hat seine typsichen wasserlöcher, die werden nass sein, aber grosse teile der strecke saufen so schnell nicht ab so dass man da nicht viel zeit verliern wird, und noch dazu kommt dass die strecke wieder kürzer ist.
ma guggen ob ichs morgen mim renner schaff...werd versuchen zum zieleinlauf der langstrecken gewinner dort zu sein.
bis denn


----------



## thof (30. Juli 2005)

Ich konnte heute nach der Startnummernausgabe den Trail nach Lichtenau teilweise in Augenschein nehmen. Der sah trocken aus. Denke auch, dass es ein paar Stellen gibt, wo der Schlamm steht -da wo vorher mit schwerem Gerät Holz gemacht wurde. Das dürfte sich aber -auf die Gesamtstrecke gesehen- in Grenzen halten. 
Ich werde übrigens mit Racing Ralphs fahren, 2,4 Bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (31. Juli 2005)

Moin,

komme eben vom Keiler zurück. Die Strecke war soweit recht trocken und gut zu fahren. Aber so richtig Stimmung kommt da nicht auf, irgendwie recht Langweilig die ganze Angelegenheit. Teilweise auch etwas eigenwillig ausgeschildert die Strecke. Stand so bei km 20 im Wald bei einer Weggabelung ohne Beschilderung. Sind dann mal auf gut Glück und auch richtig rechts gefahren. Also den Marathon schenke ich mir nächstes Jahr den muß man nicht gefahren sein.(Das ist jetzt aber meine eigene subjektive Meinung).

Gruß k67


----------



## Flo G. (31. Juli 2005)

Bezüglich Stimmung gebe ich dir dieses Jahr recht. War eigentlich echt mies..
Wenn du dieses Jahr schon Frammersbach gefahren bist, ist das natürlich kein Vergleich dagegen. Dafür find ich die Strecke halt schöner. Ich fand sie eigentlich auch perfekt ausgeschildert   

Riesen Lob an die Veranstalter bezüglich der Trinkflaschen! Das hat viel Zeit gespart! Klasse!


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Juli 2005)

Schlechte Stimmung? Ich fand, daß da, wo Zuschauer standen ( Lichtenau,Einsiedel,Aurora,Zielbereich ) wir doch ganz gut angefeuert wurden! Aber klar, mit Frammersbach kann man es nicht vergleichen, Grabig ist und bleibt KULT!!

Ansonsten lief es für mich persönlich sehr gut ( 58km ) habe meine Zeit vom Vorjahr ( 3:37:07 ) um bestimmt 5-8 Minuten verbessert. So ganz schlau bin ich aus der Zeitnahme nicht geworden, ich befand mich während der Einführungsrunde kurz hinter der Führungsgruppe ( am ersten Anstieg nach der Start/Zieldurchfahrt dann aber nicht mehr   ) und als ich durch den Startbereich fuhr lief die uhr schon 2 Minuten!!  Sooooooo viel Vorsprung hatten die vorne nicht, ich konnte die ja sehen direkt vor mir!

Egal, die Strecke fand ich persönlich - aber das ist nur meine Meinung - technisch als auch konditionell wieder mal superschwer, Erholungsphasen gabs so gut wie keine weil ,wenn es mal flach war ,gings ja eh meist über Trails drüber, und die sind ja in Wombach nicht von schlechten Eltern mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!!!!  
Hatte nen Durchschnittspuls von 164  und bin bis an meine Maximalgrenze gekommen, 195......au weia.

Also, mal wieder gelungen in Wombach, Strecke, Orga, Verpflegung alles top, weiter so! Nächstes Jahr wieder!!!


----------



## eDw (31. Juli 2005)

Hi,
bei mir lief es eigendlich super - biss es mir die Kette total zerbroselt hat (da wo die 90er wierder zu den 60er stossen). Nach dem flicken war die Kette einfach zu kurz. Fahren ging nur noch bedingt und ich bin nur noch zurueck nach Wombach gerollt.
Schade, waere so an die 3 h drangekommen.
Vielleicht hab ich naechstes Jahr wieder mehr Glueck.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Flo G. (31. Juli 2005)

@ Adrenalino: Dann müssten wir ja fast parallel ins Ziel gekommen sein. Mein Tacho hat beim Überqueren des Zielstriches 03:29:xx angezeigt   

Bin aber mal auf die "ofizielle" Zeitnahme gespannt, die auf der Hompage heute abend zu finden ist. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es dann wieder eine Zeit von 03:35:xx.

Weshalb auch immer.. Laut Tacho war ich im letzten Jahr auch 8 Minuten schneller als die Zeit vom Veranstalter.

Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde, dass es Idioten gibt die beim der "Abnahme" der Zeit ca. 10 Meter hinter dem Zielstrich noch mitten reinrauschen, nur um 1-2 Plätze besser zu sein (obwohl sie hinterm Zielstrich noch hinten waren). 

Insgesamt haben sich aber die meisten sehr, sehr fair verhalten (außer die typischen Spinner die auf auf den engsten Trails noch vorbeiwollen um sie dann am nächsten Anstieg wieder zu kassieren   )


----------



## Col. Kurtz (31. Juli 2005)

2.31->platz 6.  
...und mit pech. zur hälfte des rennens hats meine gruppe(4 leute)zerbröselt. bin dann noch mit einem weiter, der mich gut gezogen, wenn nicht abgehängt hätte. kriegt der kerl gleich 2 platten...  
der rest war dann sehr, sehr einsam. hab mich paarmal gefragt, ob ich überhaupt richtig fahre...
unerfreulicherweise war ne gruppe aus 4 personen(also bis aufs podium)lange zeit nur kurz vor mir. auch im ziel warn se dann nicht soo weit weg. naja habs halt in den ersten minuten verpeilt...

und richtig shice war dann, dass es meinen vereinskollegen richtig übel zerlegt hat(ja, der mit dem hubschrauber - stimmt aber garnet!). oberschenkelhalsbruch und OP......


ach ja: prädikat "sehr gut" für die veranstaltung!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (31. Juli 2005)

Ergebnisse sind nun online!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (31. Juli 2005)

@sauser: wenn du das tattoo an der linken wade hast, hab ich dich mal überholt...?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (31. Juli 2005)

Yap, das bin ich.

4:58:51, 86km mit viel zu vielen Krämpfen.
Obwohl ich gesoffen hab wie ein Loch


----------



## kupfermark (31. Juli 2005)

Mir hat der Keiler heut auch ganz gut gefallen. Klar kann man die Stimmung nicht mit Frammersbach vergleichen. Aber die Trails waren wirklich toll, auch wenn ichs jetzt nicht gerade als besonders technisch anspruchsvoll bezeichnen würde (rayc wird mir sicher recht geben, oder?   ). Aber schön und abwechslungsreich allemal. 

Die Beschilderung hätte tatsächlich bisschen besser sein können. Einmal bin ich nach ewigem Alleine-Fahren einem Biker hinterhergefahren, der allerdings gar nicht beim Rennen teilgenommen hat und mir freundlicherweise gleich gesagt hat, dass die Rennstrecke in die andere Richtung geht. 

Ich hatte übrigens ein Pirate-Trikot. Kann sein, dass ich jemand von euch mal überholt hab (4:20:04 auf 86km   )

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (31. Juli 2005)

Na war doch wieder super dieses Jahr. Auch wenn es nach Neustadt runter etwas schlammig war und etwas ausgewaschener als die Jahre davor, hat die Strecke wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Selbst bin ich leider nicht aus den Startlöchern gekommen. Das hab ich bei mir auch noch nicht erlebt, dass ich erst in der 2. Runde richtig Gas geben konnte  Bin dann mit 6:43:32 eingetrudelt. Diesmal war ich auch schnell genug, um noch Sosse für die Nudeln abzufassen, dazu ein Hefe aus Lohr, yeah 

PS: Hab noch nie bei einem Marathon sooo viele Flaschen rumliegen sehen. Kauft euch mal ordentliche Flaschenhalter


----------



## regenbremser (31. Juli 2005)

Sind auch gerade zurückgekommen. Die Strecke war trockener als erwartet, die Trails konnte man gut fahren. Übrigens - wer die Trails schon Hammer fand, durfte in diesem Jahr nicht den Rothaus-Bike-Marathon mitfahren - die waren brutal. Gut fand ich auch, daß es Trinkflaschen gab, obwohl der Iso-Drink wohl mehr Schlumpfbrühe war. Echt stinkig war ich aber darüber, daß meine Frau auf der 86 km Runde auch unter das Zeitlimit fiel und disqualifiziert wurde (obwohl davon nichts in der Ausschreibung stand). Sie fuhr dann auf eigene Faust weiter und wurde dann im Ziel doch noch gewertet (danke hierfür!) Alles in allem gehört der Keiler-Marathon aber zu den Top-Veranstaltungen in Deutschland - gerade die Zielverpflegung ist super     .Bis in zwei Wochen in Neustadt an der Weinstraße


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Juli 2005)

Da stimmt doch was nicht  Laut Veranstalter hab ich ne Zeit von 3:34:17 auf der 58er, mein HAC hat definitiv 3:25:02 auf der Stoppuhr stehen!!!
Ich glaub daß sich die Mädels&Jungs in Wombach mal über Transponder Gedanken machen sollten......ich glaub manuelle Messung bringts nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil bin also definitiv 13 Minuten schneller gewsen als letztes Jahr!
Hab übrigens meinen HAC schon oben am Start angemacht, also vor der Einführungsrunde........Sachen gibts.......habt ihr auch solche Diskrepanzen??

Trotzdem......einer der besten Marathons überhaupt!


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Juli 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub daß sich die Mädels&Jungs in Wombach mal über Transponder Gedanken machen sollten......ich glaub manuelle Messung bringts nicht.


Hatten die das nicht schon mal? Kann mich dunkel erinnern, zumindest 2002.


			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> .......habt ihr auch solche Diskrepanzen??


Nö, bei mir stimmt alles.


----------



## rayc (31. Juli 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat der Keiler heut auch ganz gut gefallen. Klar kann man die Stimmung nicht mit Frammersbach vergleichen. Aber die Trails waren wirklich toll, auch wenn ichs jetzt nicht gerade als besonders technisch anspruchsvoll bezeichnen würde (rayc wird mir sicher recht geben, oder?   ). Aber schön und abwechslungsreich allemal.
> 
> Die Beschilderung hätte tatsächlich bisschen besser sein können. Einmal bin ich nach ewigem Alleine-Fahren einem Biker hinterhergefahren, der allerdings gar nicht beim Rennen teilgenommen hat und mir freundlicherweise gleich gesagt hat, dass die Rennstrecke in die andere Richtung geht.
> 
> ...



Ja mit der Jochwand können die Trails nicht mithalten   
Dafür ist der Tailanteil für einen Marathon recht hoch und 100%-fahrbar (wenn nicht direkt vor einen einer absteigt)-> Hoher Spassfaktor   
Die Strecke war deutlich schlammiger als in den Vorjahren. 
Super Orga, gute Verpflegung, gute Stimmung.
Da kann Frammersbach vom Flair nicht mithalten.

Ich habe nach den Rennen eine Pirate angesprochen, der hiess aber nicht Mark. Namen habe ich wieder vergessen. Er meinte es waren insgesammt 4 Pirates anwesen. Habe aber immer nur den eine gesehen ...    

ray


----------



## rayc (31. Juli 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimmt doch was nicht  Laut Veranstalter hab ich ne Zeit von 3:34:17 auf der 58er, mein HAC hat definitiv 3:25:02 auf der Stoppuhr stehen!!!
> Ich glaub daß sich die Mädels&Jungs in Wombach mal über Transponder Gedanken machen sollten......ich glaub manuelle Messung bringts nicht.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin also definitiv 13 Minuten schneller gewsen als letztes Jahr!
> ...



Hi Adrenalino,

Du darfst die Fahrzeit auf den Hac4 nicht mit der Rennzeit verwechseln (die stops sind dein Privatvergnügen ...)
Die "Einführungsrunde" war Bestandteil des Marathons und wurde somit mitgezählt.
Das wurde vorort auch gesagt.

2004 wurden transponder eingesetzt, da die Ausfallquote der transponder zu hoch war, hat man sich gegen den Einsatz entschieden. (das war eine Aussage heute morgen von einen Herrn aus dem Orga-Team)

Es reicht schon wenn nur 10 Biker von 1000 von einen Ausfall betroffen. Ich wäre ziemlich sauer, wenn es mich treffen würde.
Leider tritt das Problem bei allen Transpondern (egal welcher Hersteller) auf.
Auserdem ist die händische Zeitnahme mit (fast kostenlosen) Hilfskräften billiger. 

ray

P.s.: Ich fand die Beschilderung (Kreidemarkierung) einwandfrei.


----------



## sharpe (1. August 2005)

auch von mir großes Lob an die Orga, ich habe noch nie innerhalb von 2 Minuten meine Startnummer erhalten. Die Flaschen müssen sie auch in jedem Fall beibehalten.
Auch wenn ich nur die letzten 8 Kilometer angreifen konnte, da ich von Start weg mit übelsten Margenkrämpfen gerungen habe, fand ich die Strecke recht nett und zum Ende hin noch angenehm schnell   
nächstes Jahr bin gehe ich auch mal gesund an den Start...besser iss


----------



## Compagnon (1. August 2005)

sharpe schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe noch nie innerhalb von 2 Minuten meine Startnummer erhalten


Beim Dolomiti Superbike hat's bei mir 30 Sekunden gedauert


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Dolomiti Superbike hat's bei mir 30 Sekunden gedauert



bei mir hat´s definitiv auch nicht länger als 30 sekunden gestern gedauert    

zeitnahme hat bei mir exakt gepasst. habe auch keine größeren stopps eingelegt oder pannen gehabt   der hac misst nunmal die netto-zeit und bleibt stehen, wenn der biker stehen bleibt ...

für schlammige trails kann keiner was. macht die sache meiner meinung nach aber interessanter und noch anspruchsvoller   
zumal sich der schlamm eigentlich in grenzen hielt ...

ansonsten wie immer eine sehr schöne runde veranstaltung, die für mich schon zum pflichttermin geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (1. August 2005)

1.) Die Zeitmessung stimmte exakt mit der meines Tachos überein (4:21:22, 86 km).   
2.) Die Strecke war optimal ausgeschildert. Kann mir nicht erklären, wie man da falsch fahren kann (Kann mir aber auch nicht erklären, warum es Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn gibt   )
3.) An der Orga gab es nichts auszusetzen, außer dass der Iso-Drink etwas fahl schmeckte    
4.) Die Stimmung war ok, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Kinder-Streckenposten dafür zuständig waren   
4.) Ich bin mit meinen 2.1er Racing Ralphs gut durchgekommen


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten die das nicht schon mal? Kann mich dunkel erinnern, zumindest 2002.
> 
> Nö, bei mir stimmt alles.



2002 und letztes jahr auf alle fälle


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Adrenalino,
> 
> Du darfst die Fahrzeit auf den Hac4 nicht mit der Rennzeit verwechseln (die stops sind dein Privatvergnügen ...)
> Die "Einführungsrunde" war Bestandteil des Marathons und wurde somit mitgezählt.
> Das wurde vorort auch gesagt.



Weiß ich ist mir klar.......aber jetzt kommts: die Zeit von 3:25:02 ist die Zeit inkl. sämtlicher Stopps, halt eben Stoppuhr die ja ständig läuft, und wie gesagt schon gestartet BEI der Einführungsrunde....die effektive Fahrtzeit, die der HAC aufgezeichnet hat, beträgt 3:23:49.
Selbst wenn mein HAC ausgefallen wäre - was ja vorkommen kann - ist die Stoppuhr davon nicht betroffen. Wenn man die nämlich stoppt schaltet der HAC ja wieder auf 0 zurück.
Aber ich will jetzt hier nicht tagelang rumheulen.....egal, es hat Spaß gemacht, meine Zeit ist super und die ein oder andere Fehlmessung kann passieren.

Fährt jemand in Biebergemünd mit?


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

Biebergemünd oder Biebergrund ??

Weiss eigentlich jemand, ob man sich auf der Wombacher Homepage schon Urkunden selbst ausdrucken lassen kann ? Hab noch nix entsprechendes dort gefunden


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. August 2005)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Die Zeitmessung stimmte exakt mit der meines Tachos überein (4:21:22, 86 km).
> 2.) Die Strecke war optimal ausgeschildert. Kann mir nicht erklären, wie man da falsch fahren kann (Kann mir aber auch nicht erklären, warum es Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn gibt   )
> 3.) An der Orga gab es nichts auszusetzen, außer dass der Iso-Drink etwas fahl schmeckte



zu1) zeitnahme perfekt ! am besten bei zieleinfahrt auf die mitlaufende live rennuhr schauen,dann habt ihr die genaue zeit ! für langdistanz(für die anderen strecken halt ne 1/4 oder 1/2 stunde abziehen)

zu2) ich weiß welche stelle da gemeint war, der weg ging schmal rechts weiter und gleichzeitig ging ein etwas breiterer weg halblinks weg-da fehlte definitiv ein absperrband! die meisten spuren gingen nach rechts, deshalb bin ich da (richtig)gefahren und in der zweiten runde wußte ich ja bescheid !

zu den vielen flaschen in den downhills  ! stimmt hab selten so viele flaschen rumliegen sehen und weiß nicht ob das nur an zu großen haltern lag - auch sonst lagen viele rum, ich denke da haben viele einfach mal ein paar flaschen angenommen ein bißchen getrunken und weggeworfen ! was ich wegen umwelt und so nich toll finde !!!

ansonsten nette strecke die abfahrten fordernd aber fair,d.h. schnell und trotzdem sicher zu befahren...
es sei denn 4 Pferde mit 3 dazugehörige Reiter blockieren den schönsten langen downhill ! auf meine feststellung : da ist ein rennen und es kommen noch 100 hinter mir gabs die klärende antwort : wissen wir ! und sind gemütlich weiter auf dem trail geblieben !!! wieso reiten die da nicht die 364 tage rum wo kein keilerbike ist ???

deshalb bin ich auch in 5:53 nur 9. in der altersklasse geworden-erstaunlich wieviele alte männer da im spessart rumgefahren sind !!! ok, schlechte entschuldigung...

restliche orga war auch klasse, (z.b. wegen später anmeldung war kein m trikot mehr da,und weil xl zu groß war brauchte ich es nicht zu nehmen und bekam gleich 15 zurück) man merkt halt das das der 9.keiler war,die haben erfahrung...kleiner seitenhieb zur ausgefallenen transschwarzwald...

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Biebergemünd oder Biebergrund ??



Hab nachgesehen, auf dem Flyer steht "Biebergrund".....




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss eigentlich jemand, ob man sich auf der Wombacher Homepage schon Urkunden selbst ausdrucken lassen kann ? Hab noch nix entsprechendes dort gefunden



Hab ich schon gesucht aber auch noch nicht gefunden, dafür zig Presseberichte.....sollte aber bis heute abend online sein, war letztes Jahr auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothrunner (1. August 2005)

Ich war mit neuem Bike am Start und top motiviert, hab auf einen tollen Altstadtfestabend verzichtet und für die Nachnennung 48 gelatzt.

Nach Kilometer 7 bei der 58er Runde, Kette gerissen  

Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere ein Häufchen Elend am Streckenrand sitzen sehen  

Da könnte man echt ko**en!!


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mit neuem Bike am Start und top motiviert, hab auf einen tollen Altstadtfestabend verzichtet und für die Nachnennung 48 gelatzt.
> 
> Nach Kilometer 7 bei der 58er Runde, Kette gerissen
> 
> ...



laut "kettennieter" schreien kann wunder wirken in so ner situation...war mir letztes jahr in frammersbach kurz vorm ziel passiert, zwei leute haben angehalten und mir n kettennieter gegeben


----------



## rothrunner (1. August 2005)

Es hielt auch gleich ein netter Biker mit entsprechendem Werkzeug an und wollte mir helfen.

Doch das Teil war sowas von verbogen, da war nichts mehr zu machen


----------



## eDw (1. August 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mit neuem Bike am Start und top motiviert, hab auf einen tollen Altstadtfestabend verzichtet und für die Nachnennung 48 gelatzt.
> 
> Nach Kilometer 7 bei der 58er Runde, Kette gerissen
> Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere ein Häufchen Elend am Streckenrand sitzen sehen
> Da könnte man echt ko**en!!



Willkommen im Club! 
Mir ist das halt erst nach allen grossen Anstiegen passiert. Und obwohl ich einen Kettennieter und ein Kettenschloss dabei hatte, musste ich soviele Glieder rausmachen, dass das zwar noch zum Fahren gereicht hat, aber nicht mehr im Gelaende.      :kotz:


----------



## sharpe (1. August 2005)

eine andere arme Sau hat beim Anstieg sein Schaltwerk zerbröselt. So was habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, er wollte gerade vor mir runterschalten und antreten, tritt absolut zuckend und ruckelt auf der Stelle, es macht eine höllisch rattendes Geräusch und aus die Maus


----------



## Blut Svente (1. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimmt doch was nicht  Laut Veranstalter hab ich ne Zeit von 3:34:17 auf der 58er, mein HAC hat definitiv 3:25:02 auf der Stoppuhr stehen!!!
> Ich glaub daß sich die Mädels&Jungs in Wombach mal über Transponder Gedanken machen sollten......ich glaub manuelle Messung bringts nicht.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin also definitiv 13 Minuten schneller gewsen als letztes Jahr!
> ...




  dein HAC bleibt doch auch stehen wenn Du stehen bleibst!
 ODER biste nonstop durchgerast!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## fishlips (1. August 2005)

Ich hatte meinen Hac auch mit dem Startschuß gestartet und am Ziel gestoppt: Differenz zweieinhalb Minuten. Ich war demnach kurz vor Dir 3:32
Bin den Keiler vor 2 Jahren schon mal gefahren - damals gab´s Transponder.

Ansonsten: Schöne Veranstaltung!!!  



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimmt doch was nicht  Laut Veranstalter hab ich ne Zeit von 3:34:17 auf der 58er, mein HAC hat definitiv 3:25:02 auf der Stoppuhr stehen!!!
> Ich glaub daß sich die Mädels&Jungs in Wombach mal über Transponder Gedanken machen sollten......ich glaub manuelle Messung bringts nicht.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin also definitiv 13 Minuten schneller gewsen als letztes Jahr!
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> dein HAC bleibt doch auch stehen wenn Du stehen bleibst!
> ODER biste nonstop durchgerast!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????




Oh mann, haste keinen HAC????
Also: die Stoppuhr läuft weiter AUCH wenn du stehenbleibst. Ich lass die Stoppuhr nämlich IMMER  mitlaufen. 

Was stehen bleibt wenn du selbst stehenbleibst ist die Netto-Fahrtzeit. Laut Auswertung meines HAC habe ich ne Gesamtfahrzeit mit Stehenbleiben von genau 3:25:02, Netto-Fahrtzeit genau 3:23:00.

Is ja auch egal, ich weiß daß ich schneller war als letztes Jahr, nämlich genau 13 Minuten. Punkt.

Und es bleibt immer noch ne schöne tolle Veranstaltung bei der ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahre.


----------



## thof (1. August 2005)

Der kabellose (Funk-)HAC 4 hat Probleme bei Mobilfunk- und Hochspannungsmasten. Das dürfte eigentlich nicht die Stoppuhr beeinträchtigen, sondern nur die Übertragung vom Vorderrad zum Empfänger am Lenker (also Strecke und Nettofahrzeit). Überprüfe doch mal, wieviel km du gefahren bist! Ich hatte ca. 85 km. 
Vielleicht war ja eine Störquelle da und ist die Ursache für deine Abeichungen -vorausgesetzt du hast einen HAC4 und die Störungen beeinflussen auch die Stoppuhr.   
Würde also eher auf den HAC 4 tippen, als auf falsche Zeitmessung seitens des Veranstalters.


----------



## rayc (1. August 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> zu2) ich weiß welche stelle da gemeint war, der weg ging schmal rechts weiter und gleichzeitig ging ein etwas breiterer weg halblinks weg-da fehlte definitiv ein absperrband! die meisten spuren gingen nach rechts, deshalb bin ich da (richtig)gefahren und in der zweiten runde wußte ich ja bescheid !


Eine Kreidemarkierung war auch an dieser Stelle, gut ich gebe zu wer hier nicht aufgepasst hat, hat es einfach übersehen. Absperrband wäre nicht gegangen, dann könnten keine Reiter passieren ...
In den Unterlagen stand das sie die Strecke nicht absperren können/dürfen.
Ein Hinweisschild wäre sicher hilfreich gewesen.


			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> zu den vielen flaschen in den downhills  ! stimmt hab selten so viele flaschen rumliegen sehen und weiß nicht ob das nur an zu großen haltern lag - auch sonst lagen viele rum, ich denke da haben viele einfach mal ein paar flaschen angenommen ein bißchen getrunken und weggeworfen ! was ich wegen umwelt und so nich toll finde !!!


Das stimmt, da lagen massig Flaschen rum. Die Dinger sind nicht ungefährlich wenn man die doof erwischt. Ein Freund ist in Eppstein vor 2 Wochen an so einer trinkflasche schwer gestürzt und konnte deswegen beim Keiler nicht starten. 
AUch denke ich nicht das der Müllberg kleiner wird wenn man Flaschen einsetzt statt Becher. Die Flaschen werden nach den Event auch weggeworfen! (So wird es zumindest in Frammersbach gehandhabt) 


			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten nette strecke die abfahrten fordernd aber fair,d.h. schnell und trotzdem sicher zu befahren...
> es sei denn 4 Pferde mit 3 dazugehörige Reiter blockieren den schönsten langen downhill ! auf meine feststellung : da ist ein rennen und es kommen noch 100 hinter mir gabs die klärende antwort : wissen wir ! und sind gemütlich weiter auf dem trail geblieben !!! wieso reiten die da nicht die 364 tage rum wo kein keilerbike ist ???
> 
> deshalb bin ich auch in 5:53 nur 9. in der altersklasse geworden-erstaunlich wieviele alte männer da


Das hört sich nach Vorsatz an !!! 
Die waren bei mir auch noch auf den trail (dürfte etwa 10-15min hinter Dir die Stelle passiert haben).

Wie man auf der Keiler-Page lessen kann, soll die Strecke sich 2006 ändern.
Da wünsche ich mir für den 10. Keiler-Marathon den Schlussanstieg zum Ziel zurück, wie es noch 2003 gab (Schotteranstieg der Einführungsrunde).
Da kann man einfach nochmals Plätze gutmachen  

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (1. August 2005)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Der kabellose (Funk-)HAC 4 hat Probleme bei Mobilfunk- und Hochspannungsmasten. Das dürfte eigentlich nicht die Stoppuhr beeinträchtigen, sondern nur die Übertragung vom Vorderrad zum Empfänger am Lenker (also Strecke und Nettofahrzeit). Überprüfe doch mal, wieviel km du gefahren bist! Ich hatte ca. 85 km.
> Vielleicht war ja eine Störquelle da und ist die Ursache für deine Abeichungen -vorausgesetzt du hast einen HAC4 und die Störungen beeinflussen auch die Stoppuhr.
> Würde also eher auf den HAC 4 tippen, als auf falsche Zeitmessung seitens des Veranstalters.



ist ja munteres hac raten hier: ich tippe drauf daß adrenalino aus versehen im rennen kurz vor dem ziel die stoppuhr unabsichtlich schon abgestellt hat...bevor er im ziel war...

sonst kann das beim hac eigentlich nicht passieren,wenn z.b.die batterie schwach wird stellt er erst mal andere funktionen ein...

joe (was kriegt eigentlich der gewinner bei dem tipspiel ?)


----------



## Limit83 (1. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Das war mal wieder ein Marathon wie ich ihn mag! Konnte mich berghoch richtig quälen und auf den Abfahrten mein Rad fliegen lassen, dazu noch ein paar Steilstücke wo es Überwindung kostete mit Tempo reinzugehen. In der zweiten Runde dann mit noch höherem Funcharakter, da man die Abfahrten besser kannte.    Top Strecke!
Das einzige Manko war, dass mein großes Kettenblatt in dem Geholpere ständig die Kette trotz richtig eingestelltem Umwerfer ständig zwischen Kurbel und Kettenblatt warf und nach ein zwei Umdrehungen ich ein paar Knoten in der Kette hatte. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Zähne an meinem großen Blatt nur noch Stumpel sind. Naja, muss mal was neues her.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja munteres hac raten hier: ich tippe drauf daß adrenalino aus versehen im rennen kurz vor dem ziel die stoppuhr unabsichtlich schon abgestellt hat...bevor er im ziel war...



Nööö, hab meinen HAC&Stoppuhr erst nach Zieldurchfahrt abgestellt, meine Freundin musste mich darauf aufmerksam machen.....




			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> sonst kann das beim hac eigentlich nicht passieren,wenn z.b.die batterie schwach wird stellt er erst mal andere funktionen ein...



Genau!!




			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> joe (was kriegt eigentlich der gewinner bei dem tipspiel ?)



Nen kostenlosen Haarschnitt von mir!!!!  

Also, nochmal abschließend: Die Daten des HAC sind klar, hab ich ja schon gepostet!


> Überprüfe doch mal, wieviel km du gefahren bist!


Laut Auswertung 58,44km......

Nochwas: meine Freundin und die Freundin meines Kumpels waren als Fotomädels auf der Strecke unterwegs, beide haben Fotos von mir sowohl auf der Strecke als auch im Ziel gemacht, die Fotos zeigen die Uhrzeit an, beide Fotoapparate haben peinlichst genau eingestellte Uhrzeit und bei beiden lautet die Zieluhrzeit auf dem Zielfoto ( wenige Meter vor Durchfahren desselbigen ) : 12:25 und sonstnochwas.....Also, HAC-Fehlmessung und zwei Fotoapparate die die falsche Uhrzeit anzeigen-kann eigentlich nich sein.

Lassen wirs gut sein, ich verdien ja damit nich mein Geld und von einer Platzierung bei der ich mich tierisch ärgern würde aufgrund einer Fehlmessung bin ich ja sehr weit weg   
Es hat mich halt nur sehr gewundert.

HAC-Raten hiermit beendet!

Zur Strecke: wenn jemand was näheres weiß zur vielleicht-Streckenänderung in 2006 dann her mit den infos!


----------



## spessarter (2. August 2005)

@ EdW:
Das tut mir Leid, dass Du das Rennnen nicht beenden konntest. Wie ist denn das  passiert das die die Kette reißt? War sie schlecht vernietet? Ein "Rohloff-Bike" müsste ansonsten doch recht unempfindlich gegen Kettenreißer sein - bei mir reißt eine Kette meistens nach Schaltfehlern...


----------



## eDw (2. August 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> @ EdW:
> Das tut mir Leid, dass Du das Rennnen nicht beenden konntest. Wie ist denn das  passiert das die die Kette reißt? War sie schlecht vernietet? Ein "Rohloff-Bike" müsste ansonsten doch recht unempfindlich gegen Kettenreißer sein - bei mir reißt eine Kette meistens nach Schaltfehlern...




...ist halt "dumm geläff" wie die Wombacher sagen.
Ich denke ich hab das Problem jetzt erkannt und werde es mit Erich beheben. Vor mir musste einer vom Rad, weil er sich verschaltet hatte (Shimano mist halt!    ), dadurch musste ich durch einen Graben. Der Hintebau ist eingefedert und der Kettenspanner hochgegangen. Jetzt ist die Ausfallende beim NRS etwas nach unten und da sitz noch die Schraube vom Gelenk. Mit etwas Wucht, passt dann der Spanner genau an der Schraube vorbei und klemmt sich fest => Kette ist nicht mehr gespannt und faellt ab und wenn man dann antritt, zerfetzt es die Kette eben richtig.
Dennoch find ich das Rad einfach genial.
Guido war unter 3h hast Du es gesehen?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## mountainbike (2. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei! Hab die 58km in Angriff genommen und fuhr 3:28.

Fürs erste find ich es ganz ok - und das noch mit Fast Fred 2.35er   (ohne Sturz) 

War aber  manchmal gut rutschig!

Was ich nicht ganz so gut fand: es gibt viele Anstiege auf schmalen Trails, da kannst du so gut wie gar nicht überholen. Ich musst kurz vor dem ersten Aurora-Anstieg so nen komischen Krankenwagen nachfahren. Ich war nicht der einzige und dann ging es in einer langen Kolonne da hoch! Das hat dann richtig Zeit gekostet!

Bin aber nächstes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## kupfermark (2. August 2005)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwann noch mehr Fotos vom Rennen online, oder muss man sich dazu die CDs bestellen?? Bin ein paar mal geknipst worden, und würd schon gern sehen, obs was geworden ist..


----------



## mountainbike (2. August 2005)

keine ahnung!

bei manchen race-veranstaltungen (z.b. rock-shox 24 stunden) gibts ne profi-firma. die setzt ins netz bilder. da gibst du deine startnummer ein und kannst die bilder ansehen!

hab zwar in wombach auch einige profi-fotografen gesehen - aber keine ahnung wie die das handhaben!


----------



## Flo G. (2. August 2005)

Ja, von Maisch-Fotodesign wurden Bilder gemacht. Dieser Laden hat aber keine Website, es ist nur eine Kontakt-Email-Adresse vorhanden.
Ich bestell mir doch keine Bilder für 10 Euro ohne sie vorher gesehen zu haben...

Find ich ein äußerst schwacher Service. Er braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn wenig geordert werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (2. August 2005)

ne foto-firma und keine website?
macht aber digi-fotos auf cd! haa haaa!!!

schwach! ich bestell auch nichts!


----------



## mtbmarcus (2. August 2005)

Noch mal kurz zur Zeitnahme. Die Zeit auf meinem Polar hat mit der Zeit auf der Ergebnissliste übereingestimmt. Allerdings bin ich direkt am Hinterrad eines Mitstreiters ins Zeil gekommen aber laut Liste waren es angeblich 3sec. Ändert ja nichts an der Platzierung und ist natürlich auch nicht schlimm. Ansonsten war die Strecke besser zu fahren wie gedacht. Da ich letztes Jahr nicht mitfahren konnte war ich über die eine oder andere Veränderung auf der Strecke doch überrascht.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## eDw (2. August 2005)

@mtbmarcus
Hi Marcus,
Glueckwunsch zum 18ten Platz in der Gesammtwertung!   
An dem Senioren II Horst haettest Du aber doch noch vorbeiziehen koennen!
Gruss
eDw


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. August 2005)

Hi eDw!

Bin lange Zeit mit dem Horst gefahren. Er meinte er würde auf der letzten Abfahrt nichts mehr riskieren. Plötzlich zieht er genau dort an mir vorbei. Leider war dort sehr viel Verkehr und ich mußte nach rechts ausweichen. Dort konnte man aber fast nicht mehr fahren und ich mußte runter vom Bike. Dadurch fuhr er einen großen Vorsprung heraus den ich bis auf einen Meter im Ziel wieder zufahren konnte.
Bin aber eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Hatte nur um Mitte des Rennens Probleme meinen Puls über 165 zu bringen was einiges an Zeit gekostet hat. Am Anfang und zum Ende war es OK. Training die Woche zuvor war wohl zu hart. Habe dieses Jahr festgestellt das ich in der Woche vorher nur noch locker trainieren darf. Man wird älter  
Bei Dir lief es wohl nicht so gut. Welche Kette war es denn? Fahre im Moment eine KMC X9SL in Gold. Schaltet absolut perfekt.
So, und jetzt wird für die letzten drei Rennen dieses Jahr trainiert. (Biebergrund, Wiesthal, Bad Orb) Bist Du da auch irgendwo dabei?

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## Storck-Racer (4. August 2005)

Also ich fand das Rennen eigentlich super. So viele technisch anspruchsvolle Trails habe ich bisher noch auf keinem Marathon erlebt, besonders bergab!!!
Schade war allerdings, daß die Bergaufpasagen so schmal waren, daß man nicht überholen konnte.
Da ich relativ weit hinten im Starterfeld war, hing ich dann erst einmal im Stau   und konnte diesen Rückstand nicht mehr aufholen.
Also demnächst: Früher aufstehen!!!

Ansonsten echt super


----------



## Flo G. (4. August 2005)

Weis jemand was, obs dieses Jahr wieder die Urkunden auf der Website gibt?
Hat letztes Jahr nicht so lange gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (4. August 2005)

hi!

keine ahnung ob die urkunden runtergeladen werden können!

geh doch mal auf die keiler homepage und schreib den veranstalter an!


----------



## eDw (8. August 2005)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi eDw!
> Bei Dir lief es wohl nicht so gut. Welche Kette war es denn? Fahre im Moment eine KMC X9SL in Gold. Schaltet absolut perfekt.
> So, und jetzt wird für die letzten drei Rennen dieses Jahr trainiert. (Biebergrund, Wiesthal, Bad Orb) Bist Du da auch irgendwo dabei?
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,
das lag nicht an der Kette, sondern am Spanner. Der verhakt sich im Rahmen und dann ist die Kette nicht mehr gespannt und faellt ab und bei der naechsten Pealumdrehung zereiss ich sie dann.     Arbeite an dem Problem.
Biebergrund, Wiesthal und Spessart Challange stehen bei mir auf noch auf dem Plan. Bin aber noch nicht angemeldet. Mal sehen, was die Regierung noch erlaubt!   

Gruss
Erik


----------

